# Lapland Panorama



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

Just wanted to share this Panorama of a mountain range in Lapland (South of Saltoluokta).

I know it is not perfect and it was quite bright on the left and quite dark on the right hand side of the field of view, hence exposure on the left is far from perfect. 

The original is about 20 MP.

What I really like about landscapes like this, is that you can see for tens of miles and you do not spot any signs of civilisation.


----------



## Coldow91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the stream in the foreground and that is an amazing MT.


----------



## Kanikula (Feb 9, 2008)

Awsome shot!!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks 

these are 5 shots actually. stitched.


----------



## Arch (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice, alex!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 9, 2008)

What a beautiful image!!!  Do you ever print your panorama shots?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks 



Antarctican said:


> What a beautiful image!!!  Do you ever print your panorama shots?




Nah ... waste of paper ... walls too small .... i have lots of excuses not to


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 9, 2008)

^^^Back when I shot film, I always got prints. Now with digital, I rarely do.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^Back when I shot film, I always got prints. Now with digital, I rarely do.



Well, these have to be printed very large in order to live up to their potential.

and that size printing is not that cheap .. so I am still waiting for that special panorama


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 9, 2008)

Great shot!!  Very nice job stitching it all together too!!!


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice, I like the stream in the fron and the moutain in the back and the cloud on top.lol.  very "dreamy" kinda feel.


----------



## leila (Feb 9, 2008)

incredible! i really like it!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## Kazoo (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, nice stuff Alex. Would love to see that on a big wall somewhere. Great job of getting the 'big sky country' feel.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 9, 2008)

Alex- this is so very excellent!  Great composition.  Thanks for taking us.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks 

composition wise I am a bit bothered about that huge cloud, but i could not wait until it had moved since I was hiking and had to move on.


----------



## Becky (Feb 9, 2008)

That is excellent, I want lessons!


----------



## Seefutlung (Feb 9, 2008)

Alex,  this is very nice, works best in a series or as a documentary of photos recording this part of the Laplands ... but (the big but), as a single image it lacks "pop".  The central focal point of ridge and snow isn't strong enough to carry the day as a stand alone image.  Why are you in the Laplands?

Gary

PS- Maybe as a B&W or sepia ... burning in the clouds and dodging out the stream a bit will give this image more drama.
G


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

Becky said:


> That is excellent, I want lessons!



Anytime


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> Alex,  this is very nice, works best in a series or as a documentary of photos recording this part of the Laplands ... but (the big but), as a single image it lacks "pop".  The central focal point of ridge and snow isn't strong enough to carry the day as a stand alone image.  Why are you in the Laplands?
> 
> Gary
> 
> ...



I know i could have done more on the clouds!

And i also know that it is not a very strong image, since it lacks a story, is to simple in composition, with the big bulk of the mountain in the centre.

I am not in Lapland now, it was taken last spring. And it is part of a series 

Thanks for the honest comment


----------



## Seefutlung (Feb 9, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Thanks for the honest comment



Without honesty ... we won't improve ... and photography is a passion where there is always room for growth.

G


----------



## danir (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful pano Alex.

Dani.


----------



## NJMAN (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont think the big cloud takes anything away from the comp.  

Excellent work!!  Im very glad you posted it.  :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2008)

This is great Alex.  You can back peddle all you want, but this is a great photo.  The big cloud you are so concerned with kind of mirrors the butte that is the main focus.  The river in the forefround adds such a nice touch.

I agree with you that a very large print is the only way to do justice to the image.  But you have to admit......it's a bloody good shot!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2008)

It has been nominated for POTM! 
With every right! 
It absolutely is not only "nomination material" but has all the potential to actually become POTM! 

Very good. 
I have never tried my hand at stitching, so I cannot say anything about the technique, but the landscape you got to see with your eyes must have been stunning. My dad and brother would certainly go all  over this ... they were up there walking back in 1977 (if I remember right) ... my dad also has some wonderful, impressive (single shot!) Lapland photos in his vast collection somewhere.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2008)

i used software to stitch i have to admit  (Panorama studio)


Thanks for all the comments!


----------

